# Critical Skills Assessment IITPSA



## veeresh.glb200 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi,

I am applying for South Africa Critical Skills Visa for which the 'Critical Skills Assessment' needs to be done from IITPSA. Could any one please let me know what will be the fee for this.

I need below information

IITPSA Membership fee+Registration Charges+'Critical Skills Assessment Fee'+Traceable Courier charges

Thanks in Advance


Thanks
Veeresh


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi
Check a post from Legalman not so long ago stating that skills assessment by a professional body is no longer mandatory etc. Computer society of South Africa is quoting around R3000 for the assessment. Their annual membership is around R700. Real value for money here if you follow their events. Joining fee is negligible but falls away if you skill assess with them.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

KGM said:


> Hi
> Check a post from Legalman not so long ago stating that skills assessment by a professional body is no longer mandatory etc. Computer society of South Africa is quoting around R3000 for the assessment. Their annual membership is around R700. Real value for money here if you follow their events. Joining fee is negligible but falls away if you skill assess with them.


Here you go: UPDATE: ICT and Critical Skills Work Visa | Immigration South Africa™


----------



## parsrivastava (Sep 25, 2014)

*Critical Skills Assessment by Proffessional body*

Is this true? As in we no longer need an acknowldgement from Proffessional body (with which already registered) of our critical skilss when applying for a visa in critical skills category?
I have applied last week to IITPSA and wasted 3000 Rands    I am already a member of IITPSA... was this enough??
Why the hell my lawyer did not tell me this !


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

parsrivastava said:


> Is this true? As in we no longer need an acknowldgement from Proffessional body (with which already registered) of our critical skilss when applying for a visa in critical skills category?
> I have applied last week to IITPSA and wasted 3000 Rands    I am already a member of IITPSA... was this enough??
> Why the hell my lawyer did not tell me this !


While you don't need it anymore and while you can't get your funds back, relax and know that your visa is now highly likely to be successful.

"The school of life is the most expensive."


----------



## parsrivastava (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for saying that ! hoping now that Visa would be less eventful !


----------



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

*IITPSA Registration*

Hi All,

I have received my SAQA evaluation. Next step is IITPSA registration, which costs 1060 Rand. I just have a query regarding IITPSA registration. Will I get any confirmation from IITPSA after submitting online application with documents attached in zip folder??


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi parsrivastava,

how quickly did you receive your IITPSA registration? i have applied today. i am from Hyderabad


----------



## itsrajatm (Jun 22, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Here you go: UPDATE: ICT and Critical Skills Work Visa | Immigration South Africa™


Hi legalman,

Hello Legalman,

Thanks in advance for your responses throughout the forum and i would really appreciate if you help me clarifying something based on IITPSA documentation.

I spoke to SA consulate in Mumbai to know if they require skill assessment letter as a mandate or membership document will do, there response was 'we know what directive 22 is but we still need skill assessment certificate from IITPSA'. That forces me to wonder is it simply a money making gimmick as they are not following their own directive and forcing us to spend for skill assessment? If i apply without skill assessment how likely is it to go through based on my credentials:
SAQA-done (Bcom,Post graduate diploma in information Technology management)
work ex: 7 years (Network Analyst, System Analyst and Business Analyst)
Please suggest the right course of action. Do u think if i apply without skill assessment and they reject then i can appeal and challenge their decision?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

itsrajatm said:


> Hi legalman,
> 
> Hello Legalman,
> 
> ...


The Act states that a SA consulate/mission may request any document they feel is necessary, so yes, I would obtain and submit it.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> The Act states that a SA consulate/mission may request any document they feel is necessary, so yes, I would obtain and submit it.


i would also advise you get it - when oi submitted my application i had both a membership letter and a critical skills assessment letter which stated the critical skill that i qualify for but the VFS guys (bright as they are) insisted i take a copy of the government gazette and highlight the critical skill i qualified for. Even though it was printed in the letter.

They did however mention that visas have been rejected for not having that - the highlighted government gazette.

baffling! rather get the assessment


----------

